# Custom Unicycle



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 10, 2018)

I came up with the idea of this unicycle when I saw someone selling an old tricycle that was converted to a unicycle.

I hope you guys like it.

I want to thank Gordon a fellow caber for the fender w/skirt.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice!

Do you actually ride unicycles?


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 10, 2018)

I ride my unicycles more than my bikes.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 10, 2018)

That is awesome! The fender worked out great - I'm glad I was able to be a part of this build.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 10, 2018)

Gordon said:


> That is awesome! The fender worked out great - I'm glad I was able to be a part of this build.




Thanks again Gordon.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 10, 2018)

THAT IS COOL!
ALMOST SEXY!
TIS A CREATIVE MIND!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2018)

I saw the one on Ebay and thought it was cool but I'm sure yours is much easier to ride than that one! V/r Shawn


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 11, 2018)

Here’s me ridding on the beach last month.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Wes.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2018)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Here’s me ridding on the beach last month.View attachment 752381



SNOW TIRES?


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 11, 2018)

Mountain bike tire. It’s a 24” x 3” tire.


----------

